# Pain Killers



## Skinsfan1229 (Sep 27, 2006)

Ok so I really havent noticed people talk about the pain medication that they are taking for crohns. So in this thread we should all talk about our uexpereince with pain meds, which ones we've used, for what, what strength if you know, what ones you like the best and work best for you. I am going to let a few respond before I respond with what I have. Also in what ways is it administered to you? Pill/IV/epidural/pca pump?

Ps. How many of you see a pain management doctor for your crohns? I do. I'll be along to post my answers to the questions in a little while.


----------



## steph (Sep 27, 2006)

i use 8hr tylenol - helps w/ extraintestinal symptoms.  not with bowel discomfort.  i usually moan and bare that pain.


----------



## flying4frogs (Sep 27, 2006)

I use T1 (tylenol with codene / cafiene). We in canada can get it over the counter. I find that codene helps slow my digestive tract and makes my bowels feel less cramped, painful.

Flying Frog (aka Nelson)

PS. hello fellow BC'er (kelowna)


----------



## Skinsfan1229 (Sep 27, 2006)

I've taken morphine, oxycontin, dalaudid, percocet, vicodin, fentynal, norco, and I've had it in IV, pill and PCA for dalaudid. 

I usually get dalaudid in the ER, morphine doesnt really touch my pain. And I also get between 4 to 6mg pushed through IV at a time, so about every hour or 45 minutes or so. 

When I'm admitted I usually get a PCA pump with dalaudid, 10mg an hour, 6 at once and 4 over the hour, 1mg every 15 minutes on top of the first 6mg. I also get 40mg of CR oxycontin every 12 hours and 35 mg of regular oxycontin  every 4 hours. 

I have to see a pain management doctor, because only my surgeon will prescribe the pain killers in high enough doses to work for me, and I thought that I'd get better options with a pmd so I got one. 

The doses of meds I get are like the 10mg percocet, the 10mg norco's, the 7.5mg ES vicodin, I've had all the strengths under these of course. 

I always have to bring a note from my PMD when I have outpatient surgery, because I dont want to rely on my surgeon telling the anestesiologist that I have a high tolerance.


----------



## GNC Crohn's Man (Sep 28, 2006)

I take darvocet for pain (laughs) granted it doesn't help (well it may help a little) Loretabs and other narcotic based pills will slow down your insttestines cause you to have futher blockage which causes you to take more pain pills with puts you in further pain until you either A) stop taking the pain pills or B) finally devolop a blockage and go to teh hospital in in which case you get access to liquid pain meds..... The heavy narcotic ones (you don't want anything less than demoral or morphine) still slow down the intestines... 

Depending on how long your in the hospital and whither or not you have an NG tube and whither or not you want to have (fun) with pain meds and if you are a person that can have (fun) without becoming a druggie decidedes what pain meds you use.... Me personal they have only given me (Tyoradial NSAIDS piece of crap can cause your crohn's to flare to and bad on the liver) if they even mention tyordial I just laugh at them... I go with either Demorial or morphine.... 

Now is where you get to choose why demorial or morphine? 

Demorial is fun... You get high.... You can also get addicted... It only last for about 1.5 hours of high 3 hours of pain killing and your docs will generally only let you get it every 4 hours... Very good for taking your mind off the ng tube stuck in your throat... HOWEVER if you are in the hospital more than a week you will start feeling bodily dependent on it... And you will start to like the WEEEEE feeling tooo... So after 1 week its time to stop and Go to good old morphine.... ALWAYS SAY YOUR PAIN IS 10 when the doc ask you in the ER what your pain is.... And when you say you want morphine tell them you are resistant... They gave me 8mg of morphine IV every 4 hours.... that was nice and all except morphine only lasts in my body 2 hours before it stops working.. So they cut it down to 4mg of morphine every 2 hours... That worked good... They also gave me 3 different nausea meds... One was phengran of course.... One they gave over 30 min that they generally give to cancer patients... and the other I only got it a couple of times....


----------



## Skinsfan1229 (Sep 28, 2006)

How can they give 8mg of morphine? its 10 to 1 for dalaudid so that would mean it would be the equavalent of less then 1mg of dalaudid? Am I miss-understanding?

I've also had demeral the 100mg's ones, 2 at a time, but never in liquid IV form. I tend to like the dalaudid better, it works better for me then morphine, morphine doesnt really do a lot actually.


----------



## Valentina (Oct 4, 2006)

no pain meds for me.. unless its a last resort, and then I need a shot of gravol with it. they make me ill, and give me cramps, so kinda defeats the purpose. I take tylenol or mydol (even though Im not to take that one often, but its for menstral cramps, and I find the cramps are very similar to crohns cramps for me because mine is so low in my rectum)
I did try one of Jonny's tramadol once though.. and didnt feel sick 
so maybe I will request that one next time I need it.


----------



## wi_girl (Oct 20, 2006)

I dont get to take painkillers(sure would help though)but while I was in the hospital with my last flare up they gave me morphine when I started hurting again.I felt wonderful until I passed out because of it.Sure would be nice if everyone could get that everytime their crohns flard up.


----------



## devildee(donna2005)LOL (Oct 20, 2006)

i only take when really bad codiene and paracetamol


----------



## Skinsfan1229 (Oct 23, 2006)

You have to ask for it wi girl, You'll get it everytime if you ask.


----------



## RachelM (Oct 9, 2011)

I have been on T3's, codiene contin and now morphine pills. The T3's worked for a while but then it began to take a large dose of T3's at a time to manage the pain effectivly. So then they added codiene contin tiem release tablets but of course that only helped for a short while until I ended up in emerg to maintain my pain, thats when the morphine shots along with buscapan came in to play. It was a 10mg shot every 4 hours however the drive was slightly costly so I only would go when the pain reached the untolerable levels. This of course was ineffective as I was not managing the pain just treating it when I couldnt stand it so thats how Ive come to be on 10mg morphine pills, 2 every four hours. I do find the morphine at times does not work and I have to greatly increase the dosage although I do seem to have an extremly high tolerance to pain meds, however this should be discussed with ur Doc and not just done on ur own. I do also find the morphine only lasts about 2hrs and then the pain starts to present itself again and by hour 3 Im in need of another dose, again I believe that comes from my tolerance to pain meds.


----------



## kimmidwife (Oct 9, 2011)

This is interesting. Everyone has told us that pain meds do not help with Crohn's. My dauther has taken T3 and now percocet. Neither really helps but the percocet knocks her out so she can sleep at least.


----------



## RachelM (Oct 9, 2011)

I think everyones case is of course different and peoples systems respond differently. The best bet is to just keep trying until someting is found that works. It never hurts to try, u never know anything unless you do. I see she failed Remicade, I am awaiting my treatments to begin, was there a certain reason the treatment failed? What is she using now for treatment?


----------



## kimmidwife (Oct 9, 2011)

Hi RachelM,
 For some reason the remicade would just leave her body with in 2 weeks of the infusion. Then she started having infusion reactions. We only have her on prednisone right now. We are going to try Enteral therapy and if that does not work her doctor wants us to try cimzia.


----------

